# How do you feel after drinking coffee?



## BadCheshire (May 30, 2018)

Any coffee drinkers here? How does coffee affect your anxiety? Do you feel sometimes it makes it much worse, but sometimes actually makes you more confident?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

BadCheshire said:


> Any coffee drinkers here? How does coffee affect your anxiety? Do you feel sometimes it makes it much worse, but sometimes actually makes you more confident?


I am okay with a cup or two. It makes me feel energetic I guess. more than that tho, and I get paranoid and super nervous.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Pretty much yeh. It does both at the same time, in totally inconsistent and varying degrees. It boosts my mood though pretty much consistently.

I am still trying to figure out exactly why energy drinks do this more than regular coffee (or caffeine pills). There basically isn't anything significantly active in energy drinks other than caffeine, but they are much more effective. Afaik the amount of caffeine isn't even that much.

I remember reading a really old post on here from some of the old school posters talking about how AvPD responds better to stimulants and SA responds better to calming substances. Not sure if there is anything in that, but if I take a benzo, or alcohol I don't become any more socially brave, I just feel anxiety less, and feeling anxiety isn't that big a deal for me (its the learned "don't engage its dangerous" kind of thoughts / feelings I get).

Caffeine, seems to help this to some small degree.


----------



## BadCheshire (May 30, 2018)

splendidbob said:


> (its the learned "don't engage its dangerous" kind of thoughts / feelings I get).
> 
> Caffeine, seems to help this to some small degree.


Hmm good post. Yes that's exactly how coffee helps me too. But it makes other things so much worse. I'm wondering if I should abstain from it completely. Just thinking about drinking it gives me a boost. Some say, have 1 cup of coffee. Yummy, if I can do that, then... well I can. Maybe I should try that, just 1 cup and see what happens. I'm going to do it. Be right back.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

When I was going my Lexapro withdrawal, drinking coffee made my symptoms worse, so I ditched the stuff back in December and have;t been back to it since. I drink tea now.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

It's honestly a part of my morning ritual. Most nights I can mostly sleep but sunday nights are the worst for me (I get like 3 hours of sleep and not for lack of trying) but coffee in the AM along with breakfast and the daily vitamine seem to make me functional lol. Green tea with honey has a similar effect but yeah...


Also I brew my own coffee; a lot of people go to coffee shops and I just want to smack them and say "Dude... get a coffee maker and thermos! It's way more affordable in the long term!"


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if it wakes me up but it sure tastes good. I think cold coffee wakes me up more. Like a frappe. 
But I still really enjoy drinking my hot coffee in the morning or even during the day. I need to get decaf so all the caffeine doesn't give me anxiety. Which does happen, unfortunately.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not a regular coffee drinker; more of a tea person, though, most of what I drink is water tbh. As for tea, I find that for myself, it has a kind of relaxing effect even though it has caffeine or whatever. 

When I did try a cup of coffee (only a cup since I don't like the stuff very much), I think it gave me slightly more of a "oomph", but it's better accomplished when I eat a lot of carbs (snackbars, cookies, etc). But that's not very good either.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I feel very bad if it has too much sugar in it. I feel very bad depending on how strong or weak it is or just built up tolerance. Ugh I hate it, it's like watching pron out of habit! I feel slightly better about myself if I drink caffeinated tea. Ahh tea with honey and lemons.


----------



## CaptainQuirk1 (Jun 23, 2018)

A cup or two and I feel pretty good. After that, I get the jitters and feel nervous. I always seem to eventually push the envelope to three or four cups though.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Like my day has officially started :cup


----------



## BravoTwoZero (Jan 20, 2014)

I find that while it gives me energy, it's a very anxious adrenal kind of energy, not smooth at all unless I'm on an antidepressant, zoloft seems to increase my tolerance to caffeine and negate most of its negatives for me. As a student I drank coffee's and energy drinks often, now one teaspoon of instant lasts me all day because its so rare that I drink it.


----------



## John006 (Jul 4, 2018)

My all stress released after drinking coffee, its work as a stress releaser.


----------



## Simppu (Jul 11, 2018)

I had to quit coffee, it worsened my panic attacks and physical symptoms. Coffee has great benefits, but if you are stressed and have panic attacks like me, it just triggers adrenaline and you get the "flight or fight". And the crashes were horrible afterwards.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I found out drinking coffee, especially strong coffee when I'm around unpleasant people, it actually makes me more agitated and quick tempered. So it sucks more when I am sleep deprived and already grump when unpleasant people are around.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

terrible


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't feel anything - but I sometimes like the taste of it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Perks me up. Can also have calming effect. I love it.


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

BadCheshire said:


> Any coffee drinkers here? How does coffee affect your anxiety? Do you feel sometimes it makes it much worse, but sometimes actually makes you more confident?


For me, caffeine just makes me more productive, but not more confident.

I need a really small amount. I'm pretty sensitive to the stuff. I don't drink coffee very often, but when I do, it's always a small amount. Too much and it just makes me nervous, but a little is always good.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*uplifted*

when a student, hangover relief

and office jobs - thanks to cafetiere experience so got one. bye freeze-dried filth

çøƒƒeee all day then! every 5 or 10 minutes rounds. tried a 3pm limit to let me sleep at night.

now no effect. insignificant. awake 5am every day. just for 5 pills morning
different 5 set evening. green tea
NOTHING TO DO IN / WITH MY LIFE / DAYS / TIME!!!
strictly one coughee per day only


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*what do~you own?*

children: count

your possessions. they are. they belong

who~where

hurts so much seeing all known people with so many all childrened-up!!!

only some without those things yet but now they do. factually... two friends childrenless yet. sure that'll change. only me won't. no father of unemployed status. stay us? naahh. nothing = lifelong nothing. 1 piece of life jigsaw missing. build from top-down OR bottom-up. all must be wholesome 100%+

everyone is! everyone has everything always.. more and more forever. nobody loses anything. only me with nothing... tickboxes... home not enuff


----------



## bassmaster (Jul 15, 2018)

no difference


----------



## mxeknt (Mar 28, 2018)

Something in coffee makes me feel like **** (probably alkaloids). I rather take straight up caffeine. Maybe consume a small amount prior to exercise for a boost. The endorphins released from rigorous exercise should help migitate the side effects and in turn make you feel good in the long run.

BTW Numerous studies say that coffee can raise estrogen as you're jacking up your cortisol levels so best avoid that ****.


----------



## Joz (Oct 7, 2018)

I had my first cup of coffee when I was 27 (I’m 30 now). And it would kind of give me a sore stomach at first but I had a very demanding job where I had no energy so thought I’d try drinking coffee. I think it gave me a little boost but so did having a cup of tea, eating some chocolate, or fruit such as a mango. So I gave up the coffee I thought if I lived 27 years without it why even start if I don’t enjoy it.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*nothing lasts!!!*

office!

coffee all day. keeping eyes open.

3pm limit... ? to allow night sleep

myy UnEmmpllloyyment mode 1 coffee 5am. no more

til rarely... not fit for driving till wakeup needed.

as gym = better day! any meeting people. sour, bitter by default. most exercise prior to human involvement a best mood, but only short effects. timing. exhaustion plentiful. when GP keep forcing more blood tests local to surgery.. nurse.. trubble finding my veins.. always bruised(tattoo look). want pump up first! trainers off, seeing popeye foot veins. not practical wandering 30 mins from home to GP surgery carrying 10kg dumbels for vein boost


----------



## freedom00 (Aug 3, 2019)

Coffee doesn't really do anything to me in terms of energy or anxiety. Caffeine can keep me up at night for longer than I want, but in general I just drink coffee for the taste.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

I love coffee with milk and drink it every day. That said, I seem to have a very strong tolerance for caffeine; mild amounts don't do anything for me, and morning coffee doesn't wake me up, really.

I only drink coffee with the purpose of feeling less sleepy when I have a very long drive late and night and start dosing off. I will then stop at a gas station, pick the strongest hot coffee they have, pour it in a soda cup as it fits more of it - and drink it as I drive. That lets me stay focused for a couple more hours, although it does make me quite a bit "high" and makes everything feel a bit surreal.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I like the taste so drink decaf at times. Hate the jitters so rarely drink regular. Regular also makes me piss like a racehorse.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

SparklingWater said:


> Regular also makes me piss like a racehorse.


...Racehorse's piss alot ?... I did not know that.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> SparklingWater said:
> 
> 
> > Regular also makes me piss like a racehorse.
> ...


Lol who knows. Just a common saying. I'm sure if you google it there'll be info on the origins of it.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've never had a cup of coffee. The taste wasn't for me.

I hit the unsweetened tea pretty hard though. A little caffeine can make me feel a little more alert, sometimes. Others, it probably just makes my anxiety worse.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Like I need to poo


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I generally feel pretty good after a cup of coffee (why else would I drink it?). It doesn't tend to impact my anxiety levels much other than sharpening my mind and lifting my mood some and therefore, possibly making me able to deal with my anxiety in a smarter way.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's all that keeps me going. I love to take nootropics with it.


----------



## CharlieLizzie16 (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't drink coffee because I don't like it at all and I try to avoid caffeine as it is bad for anxiety. Though I don't avoid chocolate despite it having caffeine in it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I never notice any difference. If I'm out I'm usually just complaining about how bad the coffee was.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Some days I need it but other times it makes me very anxious and shaky, and my heart beat gets really fast and intense after drinking it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Annoyed I put that horrible tasting crap in my mouth, lol


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Yep*



3stacks said:


> Like I need to poo


can't get amount right. 2 tablespoons

if keeping it mild, quick plunge. done. not enuƒƒ adrenaline or Caƒƒeine? no taste
but too much: plunger stuck, may not proceed right to bottom? washing out after for next day, some of that powder gets so crystallised, fossilised, taking hours attacking with metal spoon to dig thru all to get out, clear. any balance achieving nice strong taste with quicker tidy up after. coffee grounds to toilet bowl before i sit, gazing tablet news..


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Annoyed I put that horrible tasting crap in my mouth, lol


That's what she said...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

funnynihilist said:


> That's what she said...


Suppose I should've expected that...


----------



## MCspeaks (Sep 19, 2019)

Makes me super jittery. I shake a little most of the time anyways, but I shake a lot more when I have a cup of coffee. I hate the taste anyways and never really drink it.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Coffee actually makes me anxious most of the time. When I drink it 80% of the time I feel anxious. 

I crave it sometimes but tell myself I shouldn't have it.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

It's my preferred beverage. I only drink filtered nowadays and stick to a particular brand which is just right for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I need it. I can't start the day without my French press mud. I usually take CBD while I'm drinking it as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How do I feel?


Awake. :yawn


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Coffee doesn't seem to do anything to me - I don't know why. I always have tea first in the morning to sort of wake up, then I usually switch to coffee because I get sick of the taste.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

One or 2 makes me feel better, after that I could turn into a shaky snake.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'm an idiot and i pour too much instant coffee powder into my mug. then i get annoyed that it feels like my heart has been teleported to the panic realm. actually my last 2 coffees were ok because i was running out of coffee.


----------



## J Black (Apr 26, 2020)

I dri k coffee before doing something intense like lifting weights or studying. Its more of a ritual, caffeine doesn't do anything to me anymore. It just helps get me in the mindset of doing some work.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

love the taste but i drink only decaf as regular makes my blood pressure go sky high


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

"That didn't last very long"


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Perks me up and makes me feel more confident usually in normal scenarios. Unless I am in anxious or high stress situations, then it certainly does make my anxiety worse.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't ever seem to notice anything.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

It helps me wake up but makes the anxiety worse too so I avoid drinking it unless I really got no sleep or something.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Like the blood of Zeus himself is flowing through my veins. Godlike. Powerful. Majestic. Awake.

Unless I have the tiniest thimble too much then I am quivering on the floor like a four year old who accidentally just inhaled cocaine.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Drink it like it's water. Does that say anything? :stu


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I drink it constantly, and have since I was 14. Caffeine doesn't keep me awake. I can't tell you how many times a big cup of coffee has put me to sleep like a glass of warm milk. I thought that some of my symptoms might have been aggravated by caffeine (like insomnia, agitation, belly fat, etc.) but I switched to decaf like a year ago and it made zero difference. I can rule out caffeine as a source of anxiety.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Some blends of coffee make me feel dizzy, it is really strange. I can drink soda all day, and not feel the same way so I don't think it is the caffeine. I also put a lot of creamer in my coffee, and I also add a ton of splenda because I like it sweet, it is more of a desert when I make it than an energy booster. In fact, I often feel tired after I've had coffee, probably due to all of the dairy. I really don't like the taste of coffee by itself, I do enjoy it mixed with other things though..



I have been really enjoying instant coffee the past few weeks, it is simple to make, and tastes good to me. The stuff I got doesn't make me feel dizzy, and it tastes pretty good - I bought some "Oreo" flavored creamer that I mix in with it, and it really is delicious. Coffee isn't a daily drink for me though, which is another benefit of instant coffee, it tends to last a long time.


But anyway, sometimes I feel dizzy after drinking coffee and a little sick. I don't get an energy boost from it, especially the way I make it, I often feel tired after I drink it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I feel fancy.


----------



## kyoukyo (Aug 27, 2020)

I drink 3 cups every day, and it makes me feel energized and relaxed. Caffeine increases the rate of oxidative metabolism, which is a basically antistress effect. But if you consume it without enough glucose available to support the increased rate of metabolism, it will increase free fatty acids and cortisol. If coffee makes you feel stressed, try drinking it only after a full meal including plenty of carbs, and drink a uniform amount every day.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I used to feel energized and happy after drinking coffee. Nowadays it just makes feel agitated. What happened? :'(


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Varies between... indeed perking me up a little bit, to feel so due to a placebo effect. Overall I enjoy coffee, so it feels rewarding, relaxing and morale boosting to have one or two... or three... or many more. Though too much, my stomach usually pays for it later in the evening.


----------

